# Ear muffs for donkeys



## Bassett (Sep 12, 2007)

how do you keep them on? I've been told that donkeys can freeze their ears when it gets really cold. Living in Wisconsin that happens every year. LOL My little donkeys will need some and I love to sew but was wondering if anyone can give me a hint or am I being silly? Will they let them on. What are they made out of. Fleece or what?

I have my pen all made and my shelter up. Just need to cover it yet with the tarp. Need a heated water pail before winter. A hay feeder (I don't like to feed on the ground). And I am all set to get my Tinkerbelle and Remi. I may have to sleep with them for the first night or two. Does anyone else do that? I am really excited. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Sep 12, 2007)

I have donkey ear muffs and mine wear them without a problem. I bought all of mine from MeadowRidge Farm (Corinne) she does a great job at making them fit. I know her donkeys wear them too. Alot of my neighbors who seen mine have bought them from her for there donks and horses. I think she custom makes each pair to fit after you send her the measurements. I have seen a donkeys who had frozen ears it looked horrible, and I felt so bad for him. I live in Wisconsin too, so I know how frigid our winters are. I hate to think of it being right around the corner. If you look thru some old posts you will see one of Corinnes donkeys wearing a pair.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 13, 2007)

Do they need winter ear muffs? I would like to very much see a picture! Probably do not need them where I live.

' Bassett' I didn't sleep in the barn when I got my first but, I still had a nursery monitor and put it in the barn, and she brayed all all all night, every 15 minutes. She gradually stopped after several weeks, now she doesn't even make a peep :no: .

You are getting 2 buddys so they won't be lonely...


----------



## Bassett (Sep 13, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> Do they need winter ear muffs? I would like to very much see a picture! Probably do not need them where I live.
> 
> ' Bassett' I didn't sleep in the barn when I got my first but, I still had a nursery monitor and put it in the barn, and she brayed all all all night, every 15 minutes. She gradually stopped after several weeks, now she doesn't even make a peep :no: .
> You are getting 2 buddys so they won't be lonely...


 
 
 
I found Corinnes thread with the earmuffs on but can't get the picture to open. All I get is a red x. I also would love to see them. Doesn't it get cold where you are? You should see how long Tinkerbelles ears are. Almost as long as her mothers.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 14, 2007)

It does get cold, been thinking about it , their ears were cold this morning it went down to 4 C.

Would still like to see a picture.....hint hint


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 14, 2007)

When I find the picture of WeeBit wearing his ear muffs I will post it. I can look tomorrow. My muffs stay on great only occassionally do I have one that has slipped it off. My donkeys are all stalled at night so they dont have them on overnight, but I do put them on ~~ on frigid days when they go out for playtime. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 14, 2007)

LOL..looks like we all should buy "Ear Muffs" for our Donks and have our next contest on the "Cute" factor wearing the Muffs




:


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 15, 2007)

I would like to see what the ear muff look like. I would also like to purchase some for my new donkeys. Here is my email if anyone have info on where to get them: [email protected] :bgrin :aktion033:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh gosh, I never knew they could have ear problems...logical I guess. It gets really cold here in the winter. Guess I'd better think about making/buying some. I'm glad this threat was posted.



:


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Sep 15, 2007)

I have never seen any for sale in any books or tack stores. Corinne is the only one I know of who makes them. I do know she is working on orders now, but she also said she wasnt going to make as many as she did last year, it kept her busy from doing all her other crafts. You might want to ask Ce about them. I think she charged $10-15.00 for them. Not sure though. Jole


----------

